# What Happens After Death?



## girl20 (Apr 24, 2006)

Can someone explain to me , what happens after death? What do sikhs believe, please quote from the GURU GRANTH SAHIB is there a judgement day? something like what the Christians Jews and Muslims believe in or something like what the Hindu and Buddists believe?
 Thanks in advance for takin your time to answer my question


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 24, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Bhagat Trilochan Ji in Raag Gujri on Pannaa 526 *

gUjrI ]
AMiq kwil jo lCmI ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
srp join vil vil AauqrY ]1]
ArI bweI goibd nwmu miq bIsrY ] rhwau ]
AMiq kwil jo iesqRI ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
bysvw join vil vil AauqrY ]2]
AMiq kwil jo liVky ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
sUkr join vil vil AauqrY ]3]
AMiq kwil jo mMdr ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
pRyq join vil vil AauqrY ]4]
AMiq kwil nwrwiexu ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
bdiq iqlocnu qy nr mukqw pIqMbru vw ky irdY bsY ]5]2]

g*oo*jar*ee* ||
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* lashham*ee* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
sarap j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||1||
ar*ee* b*aa**ee* g*o*b*i*dh n*aa*m math b*ee*sar*ai* || reh*aa*o ||
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* e*i*sathr*ee* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
b*ae*sav*aa* j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||2||
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* larr*i*k*ae* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
s*oo*kar j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||3||
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* ma(n)dhar s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
pr*ae*th j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||4||
a(n)th k*aa*l n*aa*r*aa*e*i*n s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
badhath th*i*l*o*chan th*ae* nar m*u*kath*aa* p*ee*tha(n)bar v*aa* k*ae* r*i*dh*ai* bas*ai* ||5||2||

_Goojaree:_
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts,_
_shall be reincarnated over and over again, in the form of serpents. ||1||_
_O sister, do not forget the Name of the Lord of the Universe. ||Pause||_
_At the very last moment, he who thinks of women, and dies in such thoughts,_
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a prostitute. ||2||_
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of his children, and dies in such thoughts,_
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a pig. ||3||_
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of mansions, and dies in such thoughts,_
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a goblin. ||4||_
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of the Lord, and dies in such thoughts,_
_says Trilochan, that man shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart. ||5||2||_

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=2012&Format=2

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q29. What happens to the individual after death?











Human life is just a stage in the upward march of the soul. The individual has got birth as a human being, after going through lower forms of life. Human life is the final stage in the soul's progress to divinity. It is for us to make the most of this opportunity and thereby end our cycle of transmigration. 

Death means the destruction of the physical self. The ashes and bone dust mix with the elements. But the soul which leaves the body, awaits a new dwelling. Just as a person casts off worn-out garments and puts on other that are new, so the subtle soul casts off the worn-out body and dwells in a new form. If there were no continuance of the soul after death, how could it become perfect to merit union with the Almighty? 

Sikhism believes in the immortality of the soul. The devotee has no fear of the pangs of death. In fact he welcomes death, because it gives him a chance for the merger into Divinity. The evil person, however, dreads death. For him, it will lead to the unending cycle of birth and death. After death, man comes to the next birth according to what he deserves. If he has been wicked and evil, he takes birth in the lower species. If he has done good deeds, he takes birth in a good family. The cycle of birth and death keeps the soul away from Divinity. It can merge with God, only if the individual, by spiritual effort, has amassed the capital of the Name(the Holy spirit as understood by Christians) and thus lives with the Holy Spirit. 

Guru Arjan in the Sukhmani dwells on the sad plight of the soul which is not endowed with the Name. The soul in its lonely march through darkness can only find sustenance in the word of God. Otherwise it feels the weariness and pain of isolation. 

The soul, Jiva, is a part of God. It is deathless like Him. Before creation, it lived with God. After Creation it takes bodily forms according to His Will. The soul is, however, nourished by virtue and meditation on "The name". The transmigration of the soul can come to an end by meditation and divine grace.

http://allaboutsikhs.com/mansukh/029.htm





​ 
Q30. Is there a judgment?









Sikhism accepts the theory of Karma: That man is punished or rewarded according to his actions. Man's actions in this world will bear witness at the time of judgment. The messengers of the god of death, Yama, takes the individual to the god of justice, Dharam Raj, who is very strict like a moneylender. The scribes of Chitra and Gupta who have written out the account are called forth to present the balance-sheet of his actions. What does the balance-sheet show? It contains a record of good and evil deeds. 

The god of justice cannot be bribed or influenced. He is strict and impartial and exacts a clear account. Certain faiths affirm that their prophets will plead for their followers in the court of justice. Sikhism does not accept this idea. Man is responsible for his own actions and cannot escape punishment through the intervention of a spiritual leader. 

Perhaps the Gurus borrowed the old Puranic machinery of Dharam Raj and Chitra Gupta to impress on the minds of people the need for righteous and noble actions. Guru Nanak says: "According to one's action, one gets near to or distant from God". Elsewhere, the Guru affirms that the judgment. on man's actions determines the next birth or form for the individual's soul. The best action in the world is to meditate on 'The Name'. This alone can earn salvation or freedom from metempsychosis. 

The law of Karma is inexorable. Man's life is a series of actions. According to Sikhism, "Conduct is the paper, mind the inkpot; the good and the bad (virtue and vice) are both recorded thereon." Man sows the wind and yet expects that no whirlwind will follow. Man's choice of action will determine his future and next life. However by repentance, prayer and love, man earns God's grace which neutralizes his previous Karma. There is no accounting of Karma, for one who surrenders himself to God. The true Sikh in a spirit of dedication and resignation invokes His grace and mercy, thereby inducing God to exercise his prerogative of admitting an erstwhile erring but now repentant soul, to His kingdom. 

http://allaboutsikhs.com/mansukh/030.htm


----------



## girl20 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you so much for your reply soul_jyot 
there are a few questions that still are in my mind.
 You've explained to me what happens to a Sikh when he/she dies but what does the Guru Granth Sahib say about all the millions and millions of people who are not Sikh? I mean lets just say a Christian women is  very pious and devoted to her God...she lives sleeps eats just for her Lord, is a humble honest truthful and a very loving person. Will she be sent back to Earth?


----------



## simpy (Apr 25, 2006)

girl20 said:
			
		

> I mean lets just say a Christian women is very pious and devoted to her God...she lives sleeps eats just for her Lord, is a humble honest truthful and a very loving person. Will she be sent back to Earth?


 
In Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Guru Ji added bani of not just Guru Ji's but also of other Bhagats as well, who happened to be from the prior times or that era itself. It is all about how a person can achieve SALVATION. The spiritual journey is involved with a person's inner world (Inner world is of thoughts and feelings and outer world is of sensation and action). Does not matter in which faith you are born. If you read /hear Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Nanak Dev Ji's Sakhis, it is so clear that he never told anybody to change their relegion. He never condemned any practice, BUT HE ADVISED THEM TO DO IT WITH ONE POINTEDNESS. And that is the key. Does not matter which religion a person is following, if the person is earnestly devoted, and his/her behaviour does not betray the belief; as you say about this christian woman; Salvation is must. 
Now about sending back to Earth is more in God's Hands. If God has a special purpose to be filled by a Spirit, Spirit does come on earth, but their life is not like a normal human being, It will be very Divine as Guru Ji's. Some are very visible, some just serve their purpose and remain unnoticed. vwihgurU dI lIlw hY 

Just adding a little of my understanding of what happens to a person when death comes-
in our soul we have a casual body(knower), that appears at the time of birth and disapperas at death. Life(Soul) remains. When life produces another body, another knower comes into being. It acts like a memory body. It has all the records of what a person thought, wanted and done. You can call it a cloud of images held together(karma). So it keeps a record of all the previous lives. With Naam Simran/Meditation (depending upon your faith) all those past karmas are removed and the cloud disappears.


----------



## Navdeep86 (May 2, 2006)

nice post...gd work... well do gd fear no death come happly go happier hmm [my own theory] do gd times up game over  leave this world god will be waiting 4 yr arrival do bad the tall scary man in black waiting 4 u lol....  dun worry abt life n death just enjoy it do gd be happy 

topic what happen after death ? 
can  i ask why when we born we celebrate with joy we depart tears flow not joy ?


----------



## simpy (May 4, 2006)

Navdeep86 said:
			
		

> nice post...gd work... well do gd fear no death come happly go happier hmm [my own theory] do gd times up game over leave this world god will be waiting 4 yr arrival do bad the tall scary man in black waiting 4 u lol.... dun worry abt life n death just enjoy it do gd be happy
> 
> topic what happen after death ?
> can i ask why when we born we celebrate with joy we depart tears flow not joy ?


 
*Human life is all emotions. Tears at somebody's death are also triggered by emotions. Same way we celebrate at new arrival, because emotions trigger these thoughts. *

*Now for a gurmukh(realized soul) being a human, emotions still struck, but they are like a line drawn on the still waters, the effect of emotions disappear very shortly, does not matter it is happiness or sadness or anger or anything else. These people are ready for whatever comes.*

*For a person who is still struggling on the Spritual Path, may take a little longer time to deal with the effect of emotions, but is able to get out of it based on the intensity of the belief "HE IS BEHIND EVERYTHING krqw purK". *


*For some people who do not believe in God(Super Power), mostly it becomes an endless rolling wave of emotion, whether good or bad, they just cannot get out of it. Some people mourn for ever, some celebrate for ever.*


----------



## Sinister (May 5, 2006)

I think death is the end of all that exists. No soul, no afterlife to toil with and certainly no "churasee lakh jooni".
From a atheistic/scientific/logical explanation death brings about the end of all neurological activity. We literally cease to exist (like becoming a stone). Thoughts and notions/perceptions of oneself cease to exist and we are suspended into a world of chaos (of which noone knows anything about).

When we take heavy doses of any tranquilizer our neurological activity is significantly supressed, we go to sleep, our neurological activity is supressed more! Im guessing that death would most likely be similiar to this deep sleep chaotic state in which we have no perception of the self. death is like deep sleep except theres no waking up.

Most people are afraid of this reply and completely avoid this as a possibility. But being the pathetic creatures that we are we will do anything to prevent our utter destruction and annhilation from this universe thus we have Relgion give us the notion of eternal life. Sure helps calm us down and releive us from the stress of dying. 

but then again what do i know?


----------



## Navdeep86 (May 5, 2006)

surinder kaur thanks 4 the reply


----------



## Navdeep86 (May 6, 2006)

everyone got their point of view [gd] 
 it depends on individual yea ! not everyone dream of going to war,fighting etc.. at nite lol 

 well nice post,thread

cheers
deep


----------

